# American made ammo storage safe



## Wintergrower_OH (Sep 21, 2010)

Looking for an American made safe for ammo that is both fire proof and water . If possible up to hour protection from fire .


----------



## dkhern (Nov 30, 2012)

dont have a solution for you if mine burns it burns. most of mine are reloading components not loaded ammo except for 22 loaded ammo will not explode however. it just pops if not confined. saw a demo on tv once placed a round on hot plate covered hot plate w cardboard box wtop cut out and saran wrap covering opening when round cooked off and exploded didnt penertrate box or saran wrap.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Is there such a thing???????
Neighbor just bought a "gun" safe - sale at Tractor Supply - and still keeps all his ammo on the top shelf of a closet. Not to worried bout young-ens playing with rounds of ammo (if they can get to them) just so they can't get to the guns..........


----------



## Wintergrower_OH (Sep 21, 2010)

Their isn't one from what i can tell . Going to go with liberty safe . Apparently you can't take door off to make easy to take to the basement . Also , finding someone with the right type dolly is going to be problem . I decide to go gander mt. for ammo storage boxes . Got to find out what acceptable to the insurance company . Regular ammo will be fine . Now reloading ammo powders ,etc might be problem .


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

You may want to check with these guys. Theyâre currently making my vault door which will be fireproof:

Gun Safes : Fire Safe Manufacturer : Sturdy Gun Safe

What youâre looking for, can probably be made, but might come with some significant cost. A while back I bought a powder magazine from Cabelaâs that has very limited fireproofing and is approved for storage. 

Chuck


----------

